# Macro,Micro LCO2 PLC Auto doser



## Zeus. (26 May 2017)

Going off Ian_m DIY dual peristaltic dosing pump with alternate switching. I had already deciced on the PLC so going down the same route as Ian with the auto doser made sense. 

Had a good pm chat with Ian and was informed the slower the pump the longer it lasts and two identical pumps pumps at different rates. So when for slow pump rates.

So ordered from Williamson Pumps Ltd 

101.008.230.030/4 100 series with AC powered motors - Motor:8rpm 230v AC (008.230), No off Rollers:4, Tubing Diameter:3.0 mm (030), Tubing Material:Tygon A-60-F Norprene (101) x1

101.015.230.030/4 100 series with AC powered motors - Motor:15rpm 230v AC (015.230), No off Rollers:4, Tubing Diameter:3.0 mm (030), Tubing Material:Tygon A-60-F Norprene (101) x2

4x6 Clear PVC Tubing - Coil Length:30m

Total cost £153.91

and from RS






Case was a bit tight for space but big enough - thought I might have had to trim the mounting plates going off the PDF , But on the kitchen table they just fit 




couple off sticky labels dismantled pumps a bit to get at mounting plates, marked them up. Drilled them out

*



*

Wired them up

*



*

Fitted to cabinet

Tank entry was tight
*






*

Nothing off the shelf was going to work, so used a 2cc syringe cut off
so thought off




Just dont put Macro and Micros together, which lead to using a syringe

*



*
*



*

The Tubing fits snuggly onto the syringe so to check the LCO2 dose I Just used a 10cc  syringe upside down and ran the estimated time measure the amount I had then adjusted the time.
The EI dose 100% for my tank was 100ml so just just a glass beaker and as Ian had predicted form experiance one took 31mins and the other took 37Mins

Then little program for PLC





which basically does the Full EI dose in normal mode and half EI dose in Holiday mode.

The LCO2 is a little different as it is increasing the Dose 6 secs every day whilst the plants acclimatise to the TOXIN 

Many tanks to ian_m for his support and help in my projects.
A wise man learns from his mistakes, whilst a wiser man learns form others mistakes, whilst the smart copies others successes


----------

